# Respirator advice?



## ferroburak (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,
Can you recommend me a respirator that I can use while sanding?
Thanks.


----------



## AnselmFraser (Oct 7, 2010)

We recomend a trend air shield pro


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

the one i use is for body work. it works but i can only use it for 20 minutes at a time. when i take it off, i get the oxygen buzz. i wish there was something that was less restrictive, but i'm not sold on the disposable masks.


----------

